# lump between stomach and chest?



## phll363 (Mar 11, 2008)

we took are cat the vet today cos i when i was stroking his belly i noticed a hard lump under his skin he didn't apear to be in pain except when you put presure on it then he hisis. so we took him to the vet today and he said it was most likely a broken bone from falling or somethin and said there wasn't much we could do except take an xray to be sure. i just wanted to see if anyone had any expirience with this and what their vet siad.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Never experienced this....did you get the xray done? Did the vet say he thought is was an old injury or new?


----------



## phll363 (Mar 11, 2008)

no not yet we have to take him back first thing for the xray. i think its quite new cos ive never felt it befor. but about a year ago he was attacked by next doors dog i didn't see it so i don't know exactly what happened but he was a young kitten like 3 - 4 months so he just stood there and the dog came up and then attacked him the only thing the vets found wrong was a bite on hios leg and treated it. do you think that could of caused it and its only just been noticable :?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Most likely this is just the xiphoid process at the end of the sternum; it sticks out from the base of the ribcage--quite far, in some cats. But if anything changes, or next time you're at the vet, have them look at specifically, just to make sure it's nothing strange.


----------



## phll363 (Mar 11, 2008)

my mums just gotten off the phone with the vet and they said it was somethin to do with the sternum being inverted or somethin and that there was nothing that could be done and as it wasn't bothering him he should be fine.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That's good news!


----------



## phll363 (Mar 11, 2008)

will this just heal over time?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm just guess from what you said about the sternum being inverted that the bones aren't joined properly, but since it's not bothering him it's no big deal, but no, it won't go away.


----------



## phll363 (Mar 11, 2008)

well just have to be carefull when picking him up then from now on then.


----------

